# Mold Growing on Hood



## jmann124

I have a wood hood(that I built) on my tank. I noticed a little mold on the front when I lifted it to feed. Not fuzzy mold yet, just dark streaks where mold is starting to come up. Any recommendations on how to clean and prevent this? Thanx.


----------



## coralbandit

You need to circulate air(via fan) in your hood.All my hoods are custom made wood , open back , with fan blowing in or out.I prefer blowing in.One set up uses 3" computer fan (120V radio shack) that is direct wired to outlet for lights(on timer).My other set up has 6" desk top fan drawing air out.I also used "binz primer/sealer"(white) on inside of one set up(reflects all light ).Move air like water(it's rarely no breeze on water).


----------



## Reefing Madness

*i/a*

The wood canopy not sealed?


----------



## jmann124

Reefing Madness said:


> *i/a*
> 
> The wood canopy not sealed?


No, it's not. I got a little ahead of myself when I built it. I put the lights in and put it on to test the light placement. They were placed so good, I never took it back off to seal it. I'll be wiping the mold off with a paper towel and sealing the hood within the next week. I may look into the fan thing. I'm not sure I understand how that would help with mold though. I also didn't want to put a fan on because my tank stays a constant 78 degrees.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Don't blow the fan across the water, but just as an air mover through the canopy itself, it will keep it dryer in there.


----------

